# Rfuk android app



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got bored so made this for android phones...here the app i did 


http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...ld=L|0&chl=http://www.appsgeyser.com/rfuk.apk


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

done...click on the above link...download a qr reader and scan with your android fone....RFUK app will instantly download...I did it and its free...


----------



## fireyphoenix1989 (Jan 5, 2012)

Works fine on my galaxy note pal ;-)


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

fireyphoenix1989 said:


> Works fine on my galaxy note pal ;-)


Anytime dude


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anthony6297 said:


> Anytime dude


anyone else tried it ?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

iPhone version


----------



## Adam Birchall (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah an iPhone version would be good


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Adam Birchall said:


> Yeah an iPhone version would be good


i may start one of them then if people are interested..cheers guys


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

Works good on my Galaxy Tab 7", nice one. =]


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Give us a BB one!......... Please :blush:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Anthony6297 said:


> done...click on the above link...*download a qr reader and scan with your android fone*....RFUK app will instantly download...I did it and its free...



Hate to poke holes but what am I meant to do & how am I meant to do it?

Sorry if I sound thick but us in the welsh valleys haven't had electricity for long - we only just discovered mobile networks but I do have an android phone. Again, what am I meant to do & how? Please use simple terms, I'm getting on a bit (37) & not very computer-fied......
It took me 4 days to learn how to send a text.


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> Hate to poke holes but what am I meant to do & how am I meant to do it?
> 
> Sorry if I sound thick but us in the welsh valleys haven't had electricity for long - we only just discovered mobile networks but I do have an android phone. Again, what am I meant to do & how? Please use simple terms, I'm getting on a bit (37) & not very computer-fied......
> It took me 4 days to learn how to send a text.


Right my uneducated welsh friend...
Turn your phone on(lol)
Download a (free)QR reader app from your android market
open the link
open the QR reader and scan the little picture tag that opened on the link..
it will automaticlly download the app
Enjoy pal


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

works fine on samsung galaxy s2


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

big up mate works sound on samsung galaxy ace big pat on the back mate


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

I just posted this of my phone works fine on the Sony Ericsson arc s


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Works like a charm on my samsung galaxy s1 :no1:


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

glad you are all enjoying rfuk on the go..Cheers guys


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

that really cool, thank you for that. work great on htc desire HD


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

bmxben said:


> that really cool, thank you for that. work great on htc desire HD


no problem at all


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Give us a BB one!......... Please :blush:


A bb would be great!
Please:whistling2:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Anthony6297 said:


> Right my uneducated welsh friend...
> Turn your phone on(lol)
> Download a (free)QR reader app from your android market
> open the link
> ...


All I get is a qreader screen with a URLappsgeyser.com/rfuk.apk 

and has loadss of adds at the bottom no app downlaods to my android htc?


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

PAB said:


> All I get is a qreader screen with a URLappsgeyser.com/rfuk.apk
> 
> and has loadss of adds at the bottom no app downlaods to my android htc?



the download link is on that page of the qr reader..try another reader then mate...let me know how you get on as htcs work with this app


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Anthony6297 said:


> the download link is on that page of the qr reader..try another reader then mate...let me know how you get on as htcs work with this app


Yep done it used QR Driod intead of QR reader looks great also had to unblock non market app downloads to get it. Cheers mate.: victory:


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

PAB said:


> Yep done it used QR Driod intead of QR reader looks great also had to unblock non market app downloads to get it. Cheers mate.: victory:


brilliant mate glad you like it.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

downloaded this directly from the play store. looks pretty good, could do with a few tweak maybe, but nothing major though.

one point, the 'reply' box reads 'replay to this thread'

ill let you know anything else as and when I find them


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Tarron said:


> downloaded this directly from the play store. looks pretty good, could do with a few tweak maybe, but nothing major though.
> 
> one point, the 'reply' box reads 'replay to this thread'
> 
> ...


Brilliant...yh its a working progress....did it in 20 mins the other night...hoping to spend a bit more time on it......


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

For some reason i wanted to reply to a post and there was not a reply button, so i don't know if anyone else's is buggy.


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dannyk79 said:


> For some reason i wanted to reply to a post and there was not a reply button, so i don't know if anyone else's is buggy.


ill have a look n see what i can do..i have a few hours spare tonight 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Dannyk79 said:


> For some reason i wanted to reply to a post and there was not a reply button, so i don't know if anyone else's is buggy.


When reading the forum, the top right button Is reply. took me a while to figure it out.

Don't know about other people, but I would like to see a 'new posts' selection and pm's.

Great work though


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

iv got a newer version made ...its still under construction so let me know what ya want on it..check it out dudes and dudettes


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Anthony6297 said:


> iv got a newer version made ...its still under construction so let me know what ya want on it..check it out dudes and dudettes


I want it on BB : victory:


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

mstypical said:


> I want it on BB : victory:


ill try my hardest lol im not great with BB :whistling2:


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anything for the iPhone?


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

bigal1982 said:


> Anything for the iPhone?


not as of yet but ill get around to it


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anthony6297 said:


> not as of yet but ill get around to it


Good man


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Get it on BB! 

Might make me wanna keep my BB then haha!


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea iPhone version would be lovely


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi , I use my iPhone to access RFUK without any problems at all .

What would the App do differently or better out of interest ?


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> Hi , I use my iPhone to access RFUK without any problems at all .
> 
> What would the App do differently or better out of interest ?


Android was a bit iffy with this a while ago dude,so did this.


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

what's the name of this app? I'm on my phone right now so i obviously can't scan the code. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pony said:


> what's the name of this app? I'm on my phone right now so i obviously can't scan the code.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Rfuk android app


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

hi i had this on my galaxy ace worked fine just got a sony ericsson arc s when i scan the code it goes to the web but dont download any chance you can recheck this link many thank an ace app


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

davy27 said:


> hi i had this on my galaxy ace worked fine just got a sony ericsson arc s when i scan the code it goes to the web but dont download any chance you can recheck this link many thank an ace app


certainly will mate...soon as i get a day off


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

Anthony6297 said:


> Rfuk android app


ah sorry i thought it was on google play, I'll wait till i get home 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

nice one mate


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried the link and got a blank screen.. used my SGS2 to scan the barcode and it's blank, so typed link in tablet and it's also blank?

CV 
on my Tablet!  
(ZT282 - C91 upgrade)


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Beowulf1976 said:


> I tried the link and got a blank screen.. used my SGS2 to scan the barcode and it's blank, so typed link in tablet and it's also blank?
> 
> CV
> on my Tablet!
> (ZT282 - C91 upgrade)



I get the same on HTC sensation.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

blackberry versions would be good to

also screenshots of what it looks like to


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Synergy said:


> blackberry versions would be good to
> 
> also screenshots of what it looks like to


....Keys to my car too??....lol
when i get some free time ill have a look


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

for some reason not working on my phone


----------



## julietowersey (Jul 1, 2012)

dont work on my galaxy s plus


----------



## L'Agey86 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey man awesome app, only thing id add is on the classifieds section have the distance/area option, as I often search adds by distance, especially for pick up only adverts  other than that it's pretty damn good!


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi mate any way you can put this in the android market the link still don't work I got a different phone now still not working Xperia s or ark s work on Samsung galaxy ace tho and I loved the app


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Still waiting for an iPhone version :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Still waiting for an iPhone version :whistling2::whistling2:


Yep , would be great !!


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> Yep , would be great !!


I havent had time to make another app yet
MODS may close


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Anthony6297 said:


> I havent had time to make another app yet
> MODS may close


What the app or this thread ?????


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

ve remade the app for ya works on my phone please try and post back thanks

rfuk / App for Android / Built with Appsgeyser Free App Builder


----------



## Anthony6297 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> What the app or this thread ?????


the thread


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Anthony6297 said:


> the thread


Ah man pm me if you ever get round to making a iPhone version, cheers pal


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Good idea, everything else has an app so why not RFUK! If you get round to making an iphone app please let us know!


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just use tapatalk available on different OS's 

sent from my SGS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrianB (Oct 2, 2012)

Beowulf1976 said:


> Just use tapatalk available on different OS's
> 
> sent from my SGS3 using Tapatalk 2


2nd tapatalk, brilliant app that lets you put all your forums in one place is works on Apples IOS, Android and PC as well:2thumb:


----------

